# Dethleffs Owners Club.....



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

.......is no more, apparently !! I only discovered there was an official Dethleffs UK club a couple of weeks ago(By chance, finding their website.) Sent my cheque off to join, and it was returned this morning with a letter saying that the organisers are giving up and moving to France. Apparently, no-one else has been found to take over, so thats it!
Shame really......


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> .......is no more, apparently !! I only discovered there was an official Dethleffs UK club a couple of weeks ago(By chance, finding their website.) Sent my cheque off to join, and it was returned this morning with a letter saying that the organisers are giving up and moving to France. Apparently, no-one else has been found to take over, so thats it!
> Shame really......


It's a thankless task running an owners club. We ran one in the late seventies for three years, it put years on us, it was a nightmare at times.

People were proposing things left, right and centre but weren't prepared to help out, I would not join a Christmas club after our experiences then.

Enjoy your van.

Regards

Don


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Did it die a natural Dethleff :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it probably did Geo !!


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Waleem said:


> .......is no more, apparently !! I only discovered there was an official Dethleffs UK club a couple of weeks ago(By chance, finding their website.) Sent my cheque off to join, and it was returned this morning with a letter saying that the organisers are giving up and moving to France. Apparently, no-one else has been found to take over, so thats it!
> Shame really......


You are probably correct.

It is still there and you can access it through www.dethleffs.co.uk 
I registered several weeks ago and although I got a computer generated acknowledgement, I never did recieve a confirmation email to say that I could log on. So although I can browse the forum, I can't log in and post.

I haven't looked at it for a while now. It is a shame if it is let go by the wayside. 

Drifter


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Drifter
I too registered and never had authorisation but didnt know why until today. It is a shame when these things fail-especially as I have the answer to one of the technical questions on their forum, but am unable to reply or contact the person concerned!!


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Looks like it has been resurrected for some time now.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

rft said:


> Looks like it has been resurrected for some time now.


A bit like this thread! 8O


----------

